# VK - Mico, Morph, Aurora Play, Sky Solo & Much More



## Gizmo (6/5/19)

New Arrivals

Vapefly Firebolt Cotton
Smok Mico Kit
Smok Mico Cartridges ( Ceramic & Regular )
Dovpo Topside Dual
Smok Morph Box Mod
Falcon King Tank Rainbow
Artery Pal 2
Pal 2 Pods
Pal 2 Coils
FreeMaX Fireluke 2 Replacement Glass
Vaporesso Sky Solo Plus Starter Kit
Vaporesso Aurora Play
Vaporesso Aurora Play Pods
Uwell Caliburn Cartridge 1.4Ohm 4 Pack

Restocks

Voopoo Drag 2 Mod ( Black Ink / Black Dawn )
X-Baby X4 Coils
Smok Novo Catridges
Smok Vagon Catridges
Smok Novo Kit Prism Chrome
Vape Pen 22 Coils 0.25
Vladdin Re ( Red & Blue )
Vaporesso Luxe Kit Green Ape
Zeus X Restock
PilotVape 7in1 Ni80 
Twister Kit ( Black, Red & Green )
Vladdin Re replacement Pods
Vaporesso GT Mesh Coils 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/5/19)

Awesome!! Now i can buy new pods for my Aurora!!


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Hi @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

I see the UWell Caliburn pods are new
https://www.vapeking.co.za/uwell-caliburn-cartridge-1.4ohm-4-pack.html

But I dont see the actual device on the site?
Are you guys getting it?


----------



## Gizmo (15/5/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
> 
> I see the UWell Caliburn pods are new
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/uwell-caliburn-cartridge-1.4ohm-4-pack.html
> ...



The device is still incoming @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (19/5/19)

Gizmo said:


> The device is still incoming @Silver.


Any indication as to when the stores may have them?


----------

